# PAT D-105529 coke bottle



## bottlerocket (Aug 13, 2015)

I went down to the bottle dump today. It has been awhile but found a few bottles exposed in the river bed.One was a 1 pint embossed Milk from a long gone local Dairy. These are always exciting to find.I also found a PAT D-105529 coke bottle with the Owens-Illinois logo 58 to the left of it and 48 to the right.Can I assume this to be a 1948 since the PAT D was 1937 to 1951?


----------



## Eric (Aug 13, 2015)

I believe you are correct... lets see the whole bottle plus the milk... What I can see it looks like the bottle is in pretty good shape. Nice finds


----------



## bottlerocket (Aug 13, 2015)

The milk needs cleaned up then I will post it.Thanks


----------

